# Pieter van Mastricht on false and schismatic theologies



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2019)

[F]alse theology will be (3) apart from Christ, that is, not teaching the words about Christ, for which reason heathenism, Judaism, and Islam fail, since they do not hold to the words about Christ. Or, it will be (4) insufficiently “according to godliness,” which is especially problematic for the schismatic theology of the Lutherans and Arminians, ...

For more, see Pieter van Mastricht on false and schismatic theologies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

